# Strike in France



## Stef (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello,

S'cuse my bad english.... As you must know it we know in France important trouble with mr de VILLEPIN.. Young and older are used to protesting in the street. 
I would like to know how are peole in strike....





































My website :
http://stef-cantero.over-blog.com/

See U !


----------



## Fate (Apr 3, 2006)

Great coverage... i like the contrast between the old and the young  Tres bon!


----------



## Oldfireguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Your English is much better than my French.  

Very good photos.


----------



## Arch (Apr 3, 2006)

well captured series.... and welcome to the forum :thumbup:


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 5, 2006)

Stef I think apart from #5 these really could be taken anywhere and don't communicate enough of the tension and dynamics of what is happening.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 5, 2006)

j'adore la troisième et la cinquième! t'es où en france?


----------



## Stef (Apr 5, 2006)

toulouse...


----------



## Meysha (Apr 5, 2006)

Toulouse!!! I lived in Toulouse for a year. I loved it so much! The city is just absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Stef (Apr 6, 2006)

oui tres belle ville. je suis originaire de Bordeaux.... Et toi ou es tu ??? et qu'elle ages a tu ??


----------



## saulmr (Apr 6, 2006)

Great series. What gear did you use?


----------



## craig (Apr 10, 2006)

4 and 5 resemble a protest. The rest seem like faces in the crowd. They are good photos, but I do not get "Strike in France".


----------



## Meysha (Apr 10, 2006)

Craig, there have been big strikes in france the past few weeks because the government tried to introduce new laws that will make it easier for employers to sack young workers. So all the youths have been protesting these laws.... and I saw on the french news yesterday that the government has withdrawn the laws and is going to re-write them.
So basically the strikers won.... again... which isn't surprising in france.


----------



## craig (Apr 10, 2006)

I understand the strike. Not seeing it in these photos though.

For me a strike is a volatile event. The tension of the protesters maybe a little more dynamic.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 11, 2006)

oh... okay. yeah i agree with you then craig. sorry i misunderstood you.


----------



## craig (Apr 11, 2006)

No need to be sorry. I rarely make any sense.


----------

